

Chicago Police disrupt and tap anti-police-brutality activists' phones - yanowitz
https://privacysos.org/node/1609

======
pitiburi
Is there any way to avoid being tapped? Is it legal for the PD to do this
without a warrant?

~~~
a3n
Legal? Clearly they can and will do what they can get away with.

"They’re compliant, and they’re, they’re doing ok now but she’s spending a lot
of time on the phone.”

My god that sickened me to read that.

My assumption is that it's Constitutionally illegal, and probably violates FCC
regulations, but that it would be held "currently legal" by having had some
law passed that declares it so. If it's something like that, then it would be
"legal" until or if ever found to be unconstitutional.

Those cops are possibly operating under the umbrella of some current law that
can be interpreted in their favor, and so are at almost zero risk of
punishment.

